# reel comparison



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i have the chance to buy a penn 980 mag.is it just a squidder with magnets or a completley different reel? for distance casting,
should i get it or hold out for a 525 mag?


----------



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)

IMHO, the Penn 980 PowerMag is a very old model. It was one of the favourites in the past. However, due to modern technology and designs. 

Better reels like the Penn 525mag series came out to be a better fishing reel than the old cakes. They reach better distance while fishing and its made lighter than ever before. 

Daiwa's Sealine-X or Grandwave series isn't that bad either. It's only that they rely on centrifrigal brakes instead of magnets.

The only worry that I have when purchasing 2nd hand old model reels is that I'm afraid of the lack of spare parts if it happens to break down.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Reel comparison*

I have the slosh 30 and had it magged in the OBX by Ryan,. It is sweeeet, and a real pleasure to use. I got it magged with the clicker, they can do it without, but as I bait fish an awful lot I went with the clicker option. I also have the mag 525 and that is also an awesome reel...salt


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i fiqured it was an old reel when i couldn't find it on penns site.as i already have a squidder,i'm gonna pass on the 980 and get a 525mag.
thanx,guys


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

*Buy It*

You are passing up one of the finest drum reels that penn has ever built Like a rock so to speak. Properly tuned, will out fish any 525 with eight ozs, a 40-50 lb. drum in a hard current, any day of the week. The gear ratio is perfect, and the line capacity, is far more than the 525. Talk to surf fisherman aged 50-65+ and they will tell you the reason that they have suddenly started appearing on the beach again. Buy it and I will give you 10% over what you paid for it just to get it. Do not pass it by, and a couple years from now when you look at what they are bringing on ebay, I won't be temped to say I told you so.


----------



## mroczka (Apr 23, 2001)

I have a Penn 980 and a 525 T Mag. The 525 will outcast the 980 any day.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

am buying the 980.will probably get 525 mag too.it's a sickness,i tell ya,a sickness!


----------



## mroczka (Apr 23, 2001)

http://www.dogsharkrods.com/diawa.htm

Try this site for a mag. conversion on a Diawa.


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Doesnt't take a rocket scientist to figure that one out. I said fish, my drum this spring could be caught with an underhand flip to the 1st bar. But will give you a challenge, I'll cast you one on one you with your 525, me with my 970, rods of choice, but lets make it interesting lets throw for the reels involved, winner take all, by the way I backcast with a 14' quattro zippy which I also fish with, let me know the next time that you are down and we'll meet on the beach.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm certainly very surprized if a 980 can outcast the new Penn 525mag. 

Guessed that it all boils down to the skill and technique used by the individuals to gauge the distance achieved on the particular reel.

The last thing that I had in mind is that a Penn 525Mag is definately a reel which enables easier adjustment on the magnets during a cast.

As for the Penn 980. Unless, it been modify to hv a knob outside for fine tuning. Plus, the screwthreads soften on the inside to allow effortless tuning.

My former Penn 980 requires a screwdriver and some considerable effort to twist and adjust the magnets. Well, it doesn't really bothers me as it is my fishing reel and not for tournament castings.

Regards


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Reread the post, a modified 970 is what I use to fish with.
Started with a modified mag 10, when the mag series came out, they where a godsend over the previous reels. I use a 980 for drum fishing, after the bi-yearly cleaning, I put cheap 17lb. test on it tune it until it fluffs a bit, then tighten the mag down until no fluff. the spool knock is rarely touched, after the initial adjustment. course the thing that really helped was I found a way to remove the washers from the bearing caps, remove the bearings and install ceramic bearings. A magnetic side plate is in the works next time I get to charlotte to see mom, which is where the diawa side plate manufacturer is located.
Guess it boils down to personal choice, and whatever a person likes, they should use. There are so many variables that come into play, especially when I am on the beach fishing, and after all I am out there fishing, not fooling with a reel trying to get another 50'. thats done when the fish are gone. Guess thats why I am still driving a restored 1965 Pontic GTO, I like time tested things and most of them are old like me, it keeps on ticking and takes a licking.


----------



## mroczka (Apr 23, 2001)

K-tom I'm not that great of a caster but the next time Neil from the UK is in the Avon area ask him for the same challenge. Take a picture of your rod and reel so you will remember what it looked like when you hand it over to him. :>) ><))))))*>


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

*wow, a 65 goat...*

Great Ride,

Had a 66 back in the late 70's. Red, with a stock tri-power 389. Absolutely beautiful car. 

You got good taste Tom.

Tommy


----------



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi Tom

Your Penn 980 certainly sounds very lovely. Too bad, I'm too far away from you. Otherwise, I would really love to test drive this baby of yours.

Mine was probably hitting around 120metres with baits on size 5 sinker 25lbs line.

By the way, can you roughly tell us how many metres did you squeeze out from the reel?


Regards


----------



## mroczka (Apr 23, 2001)

K-tom I hope you see this post there is a Penn 970 Mag. up for sale right now on ebay.


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Neil has spent 2 or three weeks in my home fishing hatteras, so has David Vicary, who taught me to back cast, and I in return have been to the uk and spent time with them both.
But you forgot to mention Rob Caley, who is rising in the ranks.
So the UK thing ain't no big deal to me. I fish, 1st then cast last, mainly because we still have trophy fish to catch, unlike the brits, but have books that have pics of monster cod that they would catch in the old days before they let neigboring countries fish them out, but you want to see what the US is going to be like in 20 years unchecked, fish the UK.


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

*Thanks for the info*

N/M


----------

